# No more night owl passes



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Was told by ranger station they were discontinuing the night owl passes after this year. Didn't give me any reason why other than won't be allowing after hours entrance to Pickens and other park areas


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/night-owl-passes-489682/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/gulf-island-national-seashore-fees-455906/


----------



## TonyDaLocal (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, I bought mine last year...park ranger checked me at Johnson Beach told me they won't sell them in 2016. He said they've had problems giving the code out to others who don't have night owl permits...only takes one to ruin it all for us.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

switch to key cards like every other fucking operation in existence... it's not expensive.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems like an easy fix rather than to just shut fishing at night down. 
Charge a little more and get a card reader, or better yet, just have a card reader like at a car wash and you pay per visit with your debit card. 
You can by soft drinks in a coke machine with a debit card, you would think you could purchase a pass for a gate to open with the same card.
With no night owl pass those same security will also probably lose their job because it will not be needed any more


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> With no night owl pass those same security will also probably lose their job because it will not be needed any more


 
LOL, you are a funny guy indeed!
Relations are relaxing on Cuba too.
And so there will be no need for them to patrol the eastern five miles of Johnson Beach looking for Cubans trying to make landfall.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The park systems are being taken over by the peta and tree hugger types. That really don't want you to kill fish anyway.Win for them if they can at least stop us at night. These were the words of a park employee , that didn't see things their way. As others mentioned above , the alleged problems have easy enough fixes.Also the park makes money on these passes , and they don't want it.


----------

